# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Дневник

## Дмитрий Казиков

Прошу прощения за беспокойство.

Подскажите пожалуйста как создать дневник, и запись в нём ? Инструкции не нашёл, поиск ни к чему существенному не приводит. Вроде создал страницу, запись, но смотрю - записей в дневнике = 0 

Спасибо.

----------


## Эдвард

Переходите в раздел "Дневники" (верхнее навигационное меню) далее ниже нажимаете "Настройки дневника", настраиваете под себя. Там же можно создать разделы и вообще много всяких настроек  :smilies: 
После чего можете писать сообщения в своей дневник, нажав в меню "мой дневник", затем в правом углу "новая запись". Пишите, если будут вопросы  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Именно *настройки дневника* нет у меня такого. Есть управление дневником, но это не помогает )

----------


## Эдвард

Хм. А какие есть опции в разделе "Управление дневником"? 
Промоделировать не могу, форума аналогичного под рукой нет, поэтому будем вслепую разбираться  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Возможность создавать и писать в Дневники закрыта. Открыта только для участников группы "Вайшнава-санга".

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А может Вы будете наши записи проверять ?

----------


## Maral Alim

> Возможность создавать и писать в Дневники закрыта. Открыта только для участников группы "Вайшнава-санга".


 
 :stena:  эхх я то думала... столько времени пробовала то и это, оказываеться нам нельзя  :cry:

----------


## Olga Lichnoe

Здравствуйте! А группа Вайшнава-санга не для всех? в нее можно вступить?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Здравствуйте! А группа Вайшнава-санга не для всех? в нее можно вступить?


Если вас интересует возможности раздела Дневники, то Дневники сейчас отключены для всех пользователей форума.

----------

